# esse



## danalto

Que quiere decir *esse*? Es un mexicano que esta hablando (en inglès), y llama asì un otro hombre.

Dai, fai un tiro, rilassati, *esse*.


----------



## yaya.mx

En realidad no es un mexicano, es un chicano o pocho, jajaja..
Quiere decir algo como chavo, tipo, dude, amigo, cuate o algo así jajaja


----------



## danalto

Quien es un chicano y quien es un pocho? 
Gracias!


----------



## yaya.mx

Te pongo las definiciones de la RAE
*chicano**, na**.*
 (Acort. de _mexicano_).

* 1.     * adj. Se dice del ciudadano de los Estados Unidos de América perteneciente a la minoría de origen mexicano allí existente. U. t. c. s.
*2.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo a dicha minoría.

*pocho**, cha**.** 
5.     * adj._ Méx._ Dicho de un mexicano: Que adopta costumbres o modales de los estadounidenses. U. t. c. s.

Pocho según yo es despectivo y la mayoría de ellos son chicanos..


----------



## danalto

Bueno, ahora se dos palabras mas


----------



## yaya.mx

Acabo de encontrar esto:


ése: (México) (pronombre usado como apelativo) tú (término poco refinado). _¡Hey, ése! Ven, que te tengo que decir algo... / ¿Qué pues, ésa? ¿No me habías dicho que viniera por ti a las nueve?
Fuente: www.jergasdehablahispana.org

_Por lo que veo yo también aprendí algo nuevo, jaja...  Pero bueno no se usa en México según yo, como te digo la usan los pochos/chicanos.


----------



## Cristina.

Dai un'occhiata!


----------



## danalto

Aaaah, pero es *ese*!


----------



## Cristina.

Danalto, nel post #6 una messicana ti ha detto che è "ése /ésa".
Ora che ci penso, mi sembra che i latinoamericani a volte raddoppino la 's', ad esempio:
"Y e*ss*o".
Non chiedermi il perché.
Ti suggerisco di guardare il post#7 della discussione fornita da me, scritto da una messicana.

Edit: Ahhh, forse la risposta non era per me.


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo estaba todavía peor, creía que era _essei_.. jajaja..
Nunca me había interesado en saber que era lo que decían..


----------



## ECOMPIANI

Mas que un modismo pocho o chicano aquí en México en los barrios marginados, se utilizan ¨expresiones caló¨ (muy propias de México) y aunque no encuentro textualmente esa palabra en los vocabularios ¨caló¨ me parece que ese es su origen natural. ¨hey, esse...¨...oye tu....


----------



## danalto

Entonces es *esse*?


----------



## ECOMPIANI

Como te comentaba, aqui en México en algunos barrios marginados, habitados por gente pobre, drogadictos, teporochos (mezcla entre borracho, drogadicto, pobre) etc, se utiliza esa palabra que pertenece inequívocamente al vocabulario caló Mexicano (aunque como te decía, no la logro encontrar en ningún vocabulario caló Mexicano), el hecho de que textualmente tenga mas de una ¨s¨ obedece únicamente a poder extender fonéticamente la palabra con el puro objeto de deformarla en todo su sentido y darle un uso distinto (tal como sucede con muchas de las palabras del vocabulario caló Mexicano), por ejemplo: ¨Que haces essssse?¨ que se utilizaria en lugar de: ¨Que haces? o tratando de ser mas claro ¨Que haces tu?, otro ejemplo ¨Que quieres esssse? que se utilizaria en lugar de ¨Que quieres?¨  y nuevamente siendo mas claro ¨Que quieres tu?, al pronunciar dicha palabra la ¨s¨se prolonga mucho mas de lo normal. 

Saludos !


----------



## Argótide

Bueno, creo que ya quedó claro que no se escribe "esse", sino "ése" o "ésa" en femenino.  Hasta he escuchado alguna vez "ésos" y "ésas" cuando alguien se dirige a varias personas. Y sí que se usa en México coloquialmente, aunque algunos digan que no.  No es despectivo.


----------

